# modifying instrument cluster mileage (no illegal intention)



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

Currently the instrument cluster of my sentra doesnt have a tach. So im planning to replace it with one with a tach... 

Problem is the one i found only has 65k kilometers on the odometer, my current one has 120k km, the original one (with tach) showed the actual mileage of the car with about 200-300k km (cant remember what exactly). is there any way i could increase the odometer without actually driving 135+ thousand kilometers? 

or maybe ill just keep it at 65k km and remove the speed sensor so i could sell it at a higher price  jk, lol...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Can't you swap the speedometer heads between the two clusters?


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

Well, the original one that had the true mileage is already gone...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, if you are careful and have patience, you can remove the head and physically change the odometer. I've done but it was a long time ago, I do remember the more zeros you have the easier it is to do. For example, if your actual mileage is 120140, it'd be a lot easier to clock it to 120000 than to try and get it to 120140 and make it look like it wasn't clocked. I believe I used a small screwdriver to spread the metal tangs holding the odometer gear to disengage it, turned the odometer to the reading I wanted and then reversed order to put it back together. If you have a good mechanical comprehension, you can figure it out. If it was digital, then it would be a different story.


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

Alright, i tried to do that... Its more trouble than its worth, i ended up breaking the speedometer! now the pointer thingy points at 40 km/h as soon as you turn ignition on...

Good thing i tried it wih the old one first, just gonna have to stick with the 65k one instead... Thanks anyway.


----------

